# Pork Flavored Candy - With Q-View



## smoke-inator (Jun 15, 2013)

So I started down the bacon path, you might recall my first post with the prep work up to this point...did 10 lbs as a test run.

so, I made a few mistakes but learned a bunch....

I changed up pop's brine and added too much sugar and brown sugar plus i added maple syrup.

Kept the salt and #1 right on track.

In the end, I should have removed the white sugar all together since i added maple syrup.

It turned out nice, just a little too sugary for my tastes. My 8 year old loves it.

Tastes great in a BLT but, by itself with eggs, its not great...The sugar carmalized way too fast when cooking

Notice the Hobart in the background? Craigs List for $200 and put that $140 POS from Gander Mtn to shame!













IMG_0026.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ Jun 15, 2013






Onto the egg for as long as I can keep it cool.













IMG_0042.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ Jun 15, 2013






26 hours of cold smoke then wrapped and to the fridge for a week.













IMG_0044.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ Jun 15, 2013






After its 7 day rest...Sliced and ready for vacuum sealing













IMG_0048.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ Jun 15, 2013






Glad my wife was out of town, I had a weekend of bacon and beer!













IMG_0049.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ Jun 15, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Jun 16, 2013)

Good looking bacon.....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ....Dave


----------

